# Finger tendon transfer EIP to EPL



## seslinger

Any help on this procedure would be appreciated:

The surgery is "tendon transfer of extensor indicis proprius index finger to thumb extensor pollicis longus.

The op note reads:
An incision was made on the ulnar aspect of the index metacarpophalangeal joint.  The extensor indicis proprius was isolated & transected distally. With a clamp for placing a hemostat from the proximal wrist wound underneath the extensor tendons up to the metacarpophalangeal joint of the index finger, the extensor indicis proprius tendon was place in the clamp and then drawn proximally.  The tendon was freed up so that it lay in a straight line, but without any kinking.  The degenerative end of the extensor pollicis longus tendon was then debrided.  A Pulvertaft weave was then made with several small incisions in the extensor pollicis longus tendon weaving the indicis proprius through that.  This was done with the wrist in neutral position with a thumb in full extension.  Several sutures horizontally were then placed in it.  The multiple horizontal sutures were then further placed in the Pulvertaft weave to secure it as this appeared to be good tension for the tendon transfer.

thank you.


----------



## jdemar

Where was the incision?  Palm or dorsal?  Look @ 26480 (dorsal) or 26485 (palm) x 2.


----------

